# Games keep minimizing



## belveder (Feb 16, 2003)

Games keep minimizing

I just had an interesting problem start this morning, no matter what game is played on the computer at regular intervals they minimize to the taskbar for no apparent reason. It's really weird. I don't think any other software is doing it, only games.

I haven't done anything to the computer today so there's been no changes except for remove a trojan that AdAware classed as critical.

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Kablooie (Jul 19, 2004)

Hey there

Did you try rebooting your system? And if so, does it minimize the game immediately when you launch it? Sometimes windows just screws up and it starts minimizing all games... If it keeps happening even after you totally shut down your PC, maybe you should reinstall your graphics drivers.

Kablooie.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Just out of interest, other than the Sound properties icon what icons do you have on the bottom right.


----------



## belveder (Feb 16, 2003)

It's ok, I figured it out, it was my wallpaper program "Panama" which I have been using for about 18 months. I don't understand why but it decided to muck up. I uninstalled it and everything is fine.

Thanks a lot for everyones time and help

Have a nice day


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up: Usually something in the system tray will cause games to minimize back down for some odd reason.


----------

